#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Οι ευθύνες των μηχανικών - Ανάγκη να “ανακαλύψουμε” την Ασφάλιση

## Κουτίνας

_Παρακολουθώντας τις εξελίξεις και τα δρώμενα  γύρω από τα τεχνικά έργα, που αγγίζουν το επάγγελμα του Μηχανικού και επηρεάζουν την οικονομική ανάπτυξη της χώρας, διαπιστώνει κανείς πως έχουμε να διαβούμε πολύ δρόμο ακόμη ..._
_Είμαστε χώρα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και μας αρέσει να φοράμε το καπέλο του Ευρωπαίου. Μόνο που το καπέλο μας πέφτει πολύ φαρδύ και δυστυχώς μάλλον δεν μπορούμε να δούμε με καθαρή ματιά τι γίνεται στο χώρο της Ευρώπης._
*Η Ελληνική κοινωνία*_, έχει για πολλά χρόνια οδηγηθεί σε έναν λαϊκισμό, ο οποίος με τη σειρά του, την οδηγεί στην «ελαφρά τη καρδία» απόκλιση από τα ευρωπαϊκά δεδομένα και τις διεθνείς προδιαγραφές, δημιουργώντας μια τεράστια αδρανειακή μάζα που αντιστέκεται στο αυτονόητο των σύγχρονων εξελίξεων._ 
_Αναδεικνύοντας επί χρόνια τις «ελληνικές ιδιαιτερότητες» ως το πρωτεύον ζήτημα σε κάθε σχεδιασμό και παραβλέποντας τις διεθνείς και κυρίως τις ευρωπαϊκές εξελίξεις, καταφέραμε να δημιουργήσουμε ένα σπάνιο είδος επιχειρηματικών κανόνων και μια ιδιόμορφη κουλτούρα ειδικής «ασυλίας» έναντι των υποχρεώσεων και των ευθυνών._ 
_Η παρατεταμένη απόκλιση της Ελλάδας από τα ευρωπαϊκές πρακτικές, υποθηκεύει κάθε παραγωγική δραστηριότητα._

*Οι Μηχανικοί*, δυστυχώς, φαίνεται πως δεν μπορούν να ξεφύγουν από τον παραπάνω κανόνα, έστω και αν από τη φύση τους θα έπρεπε να  μάχονται τον ισοπεδωτικό λαϊκισμό ο οποίος τους υποβαθμίζει τόσο επιστημονικά όσο και επαγγελματικά στους διάφορους τομείς που δραστηριοποιείται: Στην Οικοδομή, στο Εργοτάξιο, στη Βιομηχανία, στις Υπηρεσίες, στο Δημόσιο. 
Ο *Κλάδος των Μελετών και  Κατασκευών* βιώνει σοβαρές δυσκολίες και πολλοί είναι αυτοί που θέτουν το ερώτημα: *Που  βαδίζουμε;* 
Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα αδράνεια και απόκλισης από διεθνώς ισχύοντα πρότυπα, αποτελεί *ο θεσμός της Ασφάλισης* στον τομέα των ιδιωτικών και των δημόσιων έργων. Ένας θεσμός, από τη φύση του διεθνοποιημένος (λόγω του μηχανισμού της αντασφάλισης για τη διασπορά – ελαχιστοποίηση των κινδύνων), απόλυτα καταξιωμένος για τη χρησιμότητά του, που δεν κοστίζει ακριβά. Θεσμός που εφαρμόζεται διεθνώς χωρίς να επιδέχεται εύκολα «εθνικές πατέντες», με αποτέλεσμα να καταλήγει σε «καρικατούρα» ασφάλισης, μεταφραζόμενη στην πράξη σε ένα «χαρτί» για να πλουτίζουν ορισμένοι και κάποιες ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες, χωρίς να καλύπτονται πραγματικοί κίνδυνοι και υπαρκτές ευθύνες. Αποτέλεσμα αυτού, να μην αποζημιώνονται σωστά ζημιές όταν χρειαστεί και να δυσφημίζεται ο ρόλος της Ασφάλισης. Γιατί δυστυχώς, πολύ συχνά ακούγεται με τρόπο καθαρά απαξιωτικό: Να μιλήσουμε για ποιά Ασφάλιση; Για ποιές Ασφαλιστικές Εταιρείες;

Επισημαίνεται πως το ΤΕΕ ως τακτικός Σύμβουλος της Πολιτείας θα μπορούσε να το εξετάσει περισσότερο ρεαλιστικά το θέμα της Ασφάλισης, απλά και μόνο λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την εμπειρία από τις άλλες χώρες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Αν η κατάσταση με το υπό διαμόρφωση Νομοσχέδιο για τα Ιδιωτικά Έργα δεν είναι αναστρέψιμη, θεωρώ ότι χάνεται άλλη μια ευκαιρία για βελτίωση των συνθηκών που επικρατούν στο συγκεκριμένο παραγωγικό  τομέα που αναμφισβήτητα έχει μεγάλη προοπτική ανάπτυξης.
Εστιάζοντας με γνώμονα το θεσμό της Ασφάλισης  το  θέμα της Ευθύνης αφορά τον κάθε Μηχανικό, εκφράζονται οι παρακάτω εποικοδομητικές σκέψεις.

Κάποιοι εμπειρογνώμονες που διατύπωσαν μάλιστα και επίσημες θέσεις του ΤΕΕ στο νομοσχέδιο για τις Οικοδομικές άδειες, είχαν κάποτε αποφανθεί συγκεκριμένα:
«Η ασφάλιση των μελετών, επιβλέψεων, κατασκευής ιδιωτικών έργων είναι ένα εξαιρετικά πολύπλοκο ζήτημα. Πρέπει να γίνουν αναλογιστικές μελέτες. Πρέπει να προσδιορισθούν οι ευθύνες όλων των συντελεστών της κατασκευής ενός έργου καθώς και ο χρόνος ευθύνης ενός εκάστου».
Θέσεις αόριστες, ανυπόστατες και αποπροσανατολιστικές, που μοιραία διαιωνίζουν την απραξία και τη στασιμότητα. Υπάρχει μεγάλη σύγχυση πάνω στο θέμα. Παρόμοιες θέσεις του ίδιου του ΤΕΕ είναι  ατυχείς  και δεν βοηθούν θετικά στις τυχόν θετικές διαθέσεις του αρμόδιου Υπουργείου.
*-* ΚατΆ αρχήν,  δεν υπάρχει «ασφάλιση Μελέτης» αλλά *ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης* παρέχοντος υπηρεσίες Μελετητή ή/και Επιβλέποντος. Πολλοί μάλιστα εξομοιώνουν την «ασφάλιση της Μελέτης» με Εγγυητική Επιστολή που θα μπορούσε να εκδίδει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Δηλαδή, άλλο ένα «χαρτί - χαράτσι» χωρίς πρακτικό αντίκρισμα. 
*-* Αναλογιστικές μελέτες δεν χρειάζονται. Ίσως να συγχέεται η Ασφάλιση της  Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης με την Ασφάλιση Ζωής και Σύνταξης, όπου εκεί, πράγματι γίνονται αναλογιστικές μελέτες από τις ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες. Θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε πως όταν μιλάμε για Ασφάλιση έργων και επαγγελματικής ευθύνης, δεν σχεδιάζουμε ένα νέο προϊόν, αλλά για ένα θέμα που υπάρχει και είναι δοκιμασμένο εδώ και πολλά χρόνια σε όλες τις προηγμένες χώρες. 

*Οι ευθύνες υπάρχουν* 
Οι Ευθύνες των Μηχανικών πάντα υπήρχαν, υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν, όσο μελετώνται και κατασκευάζονται τεχνικά έργα από αυτούς.  Πιστεύω ότι είναι άστοχο, επί σειρά ετών, να μιλάμε για τα ίδια θέματα (Ευθύνες, Μητρώο Κατασκευαστών κλπ) και πάντα να ζητάμε από την Πολιτεία να προσδιορίσει δια νόμου τις ευθύνες ενός εκάστου των Μηχανικών και των άλλων συντελεστών των έργων. Οι  ευθύνες των συντελεστών των έργων  είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό προσδιορισμένες από τη νομοθεσία αλλά και την πληθώρα των νομολογιών, και όχι μόνο σε εθνικό επίπεδο. Εξ άλλου, η αστική ευθύνη ακολουθεί διεθνώς τις ίδιες βασικές αρχές Δικαίου.
Αντί να επιδιώκουν  να λαμβάνουν οι Μηχανικοί τη σωστή αμοιβή για να μπορούν να κάνουν σωστές μελέτες και  επιβλέψεις, απεμπολούν τις ευθύνες τους λόγω των ισχνών αμοιβών που λαμβάνουν, τινάζοντας στον αέρα αυτοί οι ίδιοι τον ορθολογισμό, τον οποίο επιτέλους σπούδασαν στις Πολυτεχνικές σχολές.

*Μόνη λύση η Ασφάλιση*
Αφήνοντας στην άκρη την ποινική ευθύνη και την σχετική εγχώρια νομοθετική πρωτοτυπία σε βάρος των Μηχανικών, η εν γένει ευθύνη, εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, ασφαλίζεται ευρέως σε διεθνή κλίμακα,. Ευτυχώς υπάρχουν και στη χώρα μας, μερικά πρωτοπόρα Γραφεία Μελετών που την έχουν υιοθετήσει. 
Η Ασφάλιση δε κοστίζει ακριβά και ρητά καλύπτει τις όποιες εκ του νόμου ευθύνες. Υπάρχουν δε πλήθος από νομολογίες, αποδεκτές από τις ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες, που ορίζουν τι ακριβώς καλύπτει ένα ασφαλιστήριο επαγγελματικής ευθύνης Μελετητή - Συμβούλου. Το βασικό πρόβλημα που υπάρχει στη χώρα μας, είναι πως οι εγχώριες ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες, με το δεδομένο πως  η αγορά δεν τις βοηθά να προβληματιστούν σωστά,  δεν έχουν σαφή γνώση του αντικειμένου. Κατά συνέπεια, δεν το έχουν προσεγγίσει επαρκώς. Επισημαίνεται σχετικά πως επί της ουσίας, *η Ασφάλιση Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης δεν «πωλείται» από τις ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες, αλλά «αγοράζεται» από τους ενδιαφερόμενους Μελετητές – Συμβούλους Μηχανικούς*. Δηλαδή, είναι αυτοί οι ίδιοι που την απαιτούν, αφού προηγουμένως κατανοήσουν τη χρησιμότητά της. Διαφορετικά, δεν έχει ουσιαστική αξία στην πράξη.

Ιδιαίτερα για τη χώρα μας, με το ιδιόμορφο καθεστώς της «ποινικοποίησης» της ευθύνης των Μηχανικών, η ασφάλιση μπορεί να λειτουργήσει καταλυτικά και να βοηθήσει αποφασιστικά τους Μηχανικούς. Η καταδίκη για ποινική ευθύνη, συνήθως συνεπάγεται και αποζημιώσεις για αστικές ευθύνες. Για αυτόν τον λόγο, οι ασφαλιστικές εταιρίες διεθνώς,  παρέχουν νομική και οικονομική υποστήριξη στους πελάτες τους, ώστε να αντιμετωπίσουν τυχόν διώξεις για ποινικές ευθύνες.   

Τέλος, είναι σοβαρό λάθος η απλοποιημένη λογική που διαιωνίζει τις σημερινές συνθήκες με το πρόσχημα πως επιβάλλοντας θεσμικά ή δια νόμου την Ασφάλιση, θα επιβαρυνθεί οικονομικά η Μελέτη και αντίστοιχα η Κατασκευή των έργων. Έτσι όμως διατηρείται μια απαράδεκτη κατάσταση όπου όλοι οι Μηχανικοί, το ομολογούμε ή έστω το σιγοψιθυρίζουμε, δίνουν έτσι το δικαίωμα στους Πολίτες να τους «λοιδορούν». Το κυριότερο, *αφήνουν  τους Μηχανικούς έκθετους σε σοβαρότατους κινδύνους, οι οποίοι είναι υπαρκτοί.*

Το όλο πρόβλημα πιστεύεται πως θα λυθεί εφΆ όσον αντικειμενικά θελήσουμε να ενημερωθούμε για το τι γίνεται έξω από τα σύνορά μας, στην Ευρώπη. Είναι βέβαιο πως στη σημερινή εποχή της ανοικτής επικοινωνίας που ζούμε, η άγνοια δεν δικαιολογείται. Πολύ περισσότερο στους Μηχανικούς, που, με γνώμονα τη λογική, γνωρίζουν να ερευνούν και να δημιουργούν. 
Ο Γράφων, πριν μερικά χρόνια  στα πλαίσια του  συνεδρίου του ΤΕΕ για τα  Δημόσια Έργα στην Ελλάδα, εκπόνησε εκτενέστατη Μονογραφία για λογαριασμό του ΤΕΕ. Πόσοι άραγε τη διάβασαν και πόσο προβλημάτισε το ΤΕΕ και την ηγεσία του ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ; Κατά καιρούς, έχει δημοσιεύσει σειρά άρθρων προβάλλοντας ερεθίσματα για προβληματισμό πάνω σε γόνιμες λύσεις από τη διεθνή πρακτική.
Το βασικό σχόλιο είναι απλό. *Στη σύγχρονη εποχή της κινητής τηλεφωνίας, της ανοιχτής πληροφόρησης και του διαδικτύου δεν θα πρέπει να δαπανούμε ενέργεια για να ανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό!* Τον έχουν ανακαλύψει άλλοι και τον χρησιμοποιούν με επιτυχία εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## panayotopoulos

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες αναλύσεις κ. Κουτίνα. 
Μία ερώτηση > "Οι Ευθύνες των Μηχανικών πάντα υπήρχαν, υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν, όσο μελετώνται και κατασκευάζονται τεχνικά έργα από αυτούς" - Μιλάτε για "Ευθύνες" ή "Ενδεχόμενες Ευθύνες", θέμα λεξολογικό ή φιλοσοφικό ή άλλο, θα ήθελα τη σχετική σας ανάλυση. Ευχαριστώ. ΝΠ

----------


## Κουτίνας

Συνάδελφε, βάζεις ένα σοβαρό θέμα για συζήτηση με προεκτάσεις. Προσεγγίζοντάς το από την πλευρά του Έλληνα Μηχανικού παραπέμπω σε σχετικό άρθρο μου στο εξειδικευμένο ιστολόγιο.
Διευκρινίζω πως δεν πρέπει να συγχέουμε την ευθύνη ως "υποχρέωση" (responsibility) με αυτή της "υπαιτιότητας" (liability) δηλαδή του πταίσματος / υπόλογος για κάτι.
Σε ότι αφορά "ενδεχόμενες ευθύνες" υποψιάζομαι πως εννοείς τυχόν συνυπαιτιότητα ή κακόβουλη ενέργεια κάποιου (εργοδότη, εργολάβου, εργαζόμενου ή τρίτου) να επικαλεσθεί ή να επιρρίψει ευθύνες. Είναι και αυτό σενάριο που υφίσταται ... Για τους παραπάνω λόγους δεν παύω να υποστηρίζω την αναγκαιότητα να υπάρχει σωστή και αξιόπιστη ασφάλιση με την έννοια της νομικής κάλυψης και οικονομικής προστασίας.

----------

